# Wie soll der Filter aussehen



## Störamigo (11. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich möchte im Frühling einen Teich bauen denn der alte ist zu klein und nun soll ein neuer her er soll 1,5m tief sein und ca 30-35m³ Wasser fassen.
Ich wollte einen Bodenablauf und der Teich soll mit Kois und Sterlets besetzt werden ich möchte mir keinen Filter kaufen sondern selber bauen und was für eine Pumpe brauche ich?
Ich währe für Hilfe:help sehr dankbar und wenn es möglich ist währen Fotos gut damit ich weiß wie sowas aussieht.
Danke

MfG Olaf


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf.

Bei deiner geplanten Größe und dem Besatz könntest du einen __ Hel-X Filter benutzen. Als Selbstbauversion gibt es da verschiedenste Möglichkeiten. Zum Einen kannst du ihn mauern oder aus separaten Behältern wie Regentonnen oder IBC zusammenstellen. Wichtig ist die Vorfilterung durch Siebfilter, Trommler oder Vliesfilter. Aber das weißt du doch schon alles, oder!? 

Ich persönlich habe mich überzeugen lassen und mauer die Filterkammern nun. Aber den Plan kannst du dir bei Bedarf in meinem Bauthread anschauen. Sobald der Filterbau los geht, kommen auch Bilder, aber dazu ist es noch zu 

Wenn dann, baue ihn als Schwerkraftanlage und nimm eine 20.000 l Pumpe oder zwei x 15.000 l Pumpe würde ich empfehlen. Bei zwei Pumpen kannst du einen Pumpenausfall kompensieren oder mehrer Einströmmodule bedienen und regeln.


----------



## Störamigo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hi Zacky
das mit dem Vorfilter weiß ich
Krieg ich denn mit __ Hel-x den Teich so klar das ich in 1,5m Tiefe jeden Kiesel sehen kann aber wie ein Hel-X funktionier weiß ich noch nicht und wie oft muss ich den säubern.
Würde denn auch ein Patronenfilter mit 120 Filterpatronen gehen den über den weiß ich schon was aber andere Filter würden auch gehen aber ich wollte jetzt nicht 5 Regentonnen stehen haben den die brauchen viel Platz und sind schwer zu verstecken.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Störamigo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Bei einem __ Hel-X ,wie viele Regentonnen und wie viel hel-x brauche ich und wie ist das mit dem ausrechnen von Teichvolumen und Pumpenleistung?


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hi.

Ein Patronenfilter mit 120 Patronen ginge auch. Welche Länge hätten denn die Patronen? Man sagt 1m Filterpatrone etwa 1000l Teichvolumen. Ich finde aber, dass du mit __ Hel-X besser fahren würdest, denn es ist platzsparender bei besserer Ausbeute der Filterwirkung. Wieviel Hel-X du dann brauchst kann ich Dir so genau nicht sagen, da ich selbst in diesem Bezug noch keine echten Erfahrungen habe. Sorry.

Wenn du Dich entschieden hast mit Hel-X zu arbeiten, würde ich Dir zwei Kammern empfehlen. Die erste Kammer bewegtes Helix und die zweite Kammer ruhendes Helix. Zum Reinigen rührst du es alle paar Tage bzw. Wochen, je nach Verschmutzungsgrad mit einem "Riesenlöffel" durch. Den Absatzgrund dann einfach ablassen und gut soll sein. Bewegtes Helix bekommst du durch den Einsatz von Luftsprudlern unten in der Helixkammer.

Bei einem Koiteich geht man für gewöhnlich von einer hohen Durchflussrate aus, welche aber meiner Meinung nicht höher als 50 % liegen sollte. Soll heißen, dein Teichvolumen 1 x alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter schicken. Demnach begegnest du der Pumpenleistung. Bei 35 qbm Volumen, also 17,5 qbm pro Stunde. Da du aber mit Leistungsverlusten durch Rohrquerschnitte und Förderweg rechnen solltest, lieber eine Pumpe etwas größer wählen, damit du den Durchflusssatz überhaupt schaffst.

PS: Helix-Menge würde ich sagen 100-120 l ? Bei 2 Kammern vielleicht je 70 l ? So genau kann ich Dir das nicht sagen....


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*



Störamigo schrieb:


> Krieg ich denn mit __ Hel-x den Teich so klar das ich in 1,5m Tiefe jeden Kiesel sehen kann


Hallo Olaf,
das lässt sich so ohne weiteres nicht beantworten.

Teile den Filter gedanklich in 2 Einheiten.
Die erste holt die Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser. Damit möglichst wenig davon im Wasser schwimmen und die Sicht trüben, ist ein hoher Durchsatz und eine feine Filterung ratsam.
Beides habe ich bei mir im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter optimiert um das Ergebnis zu verbessern.

Der 2. Teil ist für den biologischen Abbau der Fischausscheidungen zuständig. Die Größe von dem, richtet sich hauptsächlich nach der Menge an Futter was reingeworfen wird. 

Ist beides gut auf den Teich abgestimmt, kann es trotzdem noch grün werden. Die umgewandelten Nährstoffe häufen sich im Wasser an und sind z.B. Nahrungsgrundlage der Schwebealgen.

Da auch __ Störe rein sollen, ist zusätzlich ein übermäßiger Fadenalgenwuchs zu vermeiden.
Das ist nicht ganz einfach und erfordert besondere Vorkehrungen.


----------



## Störamigo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo
Aber welche Filterart ist die beste wenn es um sauberheit des Wassers und größe der Anlage geht?
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf,
deine Teichgröße ist Grenzwertig und es kann ein Vliesfilter oder auch ein Trommelfilter als Vorfilter eingesetzt werden.

Der Vliesfilter filtert je nach Vliesart etwas feiner. Dies macht sich dann auch im Vliesverbrauch bemerkbar.
Trommelfilter wird mit einem etwas höheren Duchsatz gefahren und holt dann auch ordentlich was raus.

Teil 2. ist bei beiden ähnlich und richtet sich nach der Futtermenge.


----------



## Zacky (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Genau das ist ja die große Frage, die so generell niemand beantworten kann. Ich denke da kann keiner abschließend was zu sagen, denn viele Faktoren spielen da mit rein. Sind solche Faktoren, wie Laub- oder Schmutzeintag von außen, evtl. nährstoffreich, Sonneneinstrahlung, tatsächlicher Besatz, Pflanzen im Teich, Beckentiefe und Größe.

Ich würde meinen, dass du jetzt in der Planung die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen solltest, deinen Filter später zu vergrößern und dadurch ggf. zu optimieren. Wenn du beispielsweise, die einzelnen Filterkammern / Filterbehälter von Hause aus so groß planst, das du schnell und einfach aufrüsten kannst. Zum Beispiel fängst du mit 50 l Helix an und stellst dann fest; OK, die Menge reicht nicht, brauche mehr Filterfläche, weil höherer bzw. zunehmender Nährstoffeintrag, dann erhöhst du auf 70 l Helix. Genau so kannst Du dir den Filter tunen. Auch eine bessere Vorabscheidung durch Vliesfilter oder ähnliches kann gut nützlich sein.

Das wird Dir keiner mit Gewissheit beantworten können. Der Eine filtert so und bekommt ein scheinbares Optimum, der Andere nutzt hier von weniger, davon mehr und erzielt den gleichen Erfolg.

Nicht immer ist auch die neueste Filterart die Beste. Manch Altes hat sich über Jahre bewährt. Du musst unterm Strich für Dich feststellen, was kann ich an Filter selber bauen!? Was habe ich an Platz? Was kann ich mir auch leisten? Vielleicht eine gute Kombination zwischen altbewährten und neuen Verfahren ist für Dich optimal. Die gute Technik in Form von Vorfilteranlagen (Trommler etc.) sind teils auch s**teuer.


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf,
wenn du sehr sauberes Wasser und keinen Aufwand mit der Reinigung des Filters haben willst, gibt es eigentlich nur diese beiden Optionen für dich. Das ist aktuell Stand der Technik. 

Eigenbau Filter stellen einen Kompromiss dar, der auch gut funktionieren kann. 
Man sollte sich nur vorher darüber im klaren sein. 

Ich würde erst mal vorne anfangen. Welches Profil hat der Teich?
Danach richtet sich, ob 1 oder 2 BA nötig sind. Dazu kommt ein Skimmer. Alle sind einzeln mit DN110 Rohren in den Vorfilter zu führen.
Schau mal bei Zacky in seine Teichplanung. Der hat darauf einige Zeit verwendet und ist nun soweit fertig. 

Ist der Vorfilter mit einer anderen Abscheidung ausgestattet, benötig der normalerweise mehr Platz, damit sich die Schwebstoffe gut absetzen können.


----------



## Störamigo (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Joerg,
es geht darum wie der Reinigungsaufwand ist und weche Filter wenig Platz brauchen
und noch eine Info über den Teich: er liegt den ganzen Tag in der Sonne
MfG Olaf


----------



## Zacky (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf. 

Das Thema Reinigungsaufwand hat Jörg schon angedeutet. Willst du wenig Reingungsaufwand, brauchst die schon die neue Technik der Vorfilterung durch Trommler oder Vliesfilter. Der Vorteil davon ist auch, dass diese Filtereinheiten schon sehr effektiv und zudem kompakt "klein" sind. Also auch hier weniger Patz brauchen. Wenn Du kannst, dann bau dir einen Trommelfilter selbst und schalte dahinter Helix. Ist das Wasser sehr gut vorgereinigt, dann hast du auch in der Helix-Kammer deutlich weniger Schmutz und demnach weniger Aufwand. Das Helix ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand, dass zur Zeit beste Biofiltermedium zur Wasseraufbereitung. Diese Kombination bedarf aber auch einiges an Platz. 

Da sind die offenen Fragen nach dem Teichprofil und den zu installierenden Filterelementen schon wieder ganz wichtig. Denn auch das ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil einer effektiven Filterplanung.


----------



## Joerg (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf,
klein und wenig Reinigungsaufwand ist relativ. 
Früher ging man davon aus, dass der Filter so 10% des Teichvolumens haben sollte.
Damit das Wasser schön klar ist, sollte es möglichst oft durch den Grobabscheider.

Da du ja selber was bauen willst, beschreibe ich mal, was ich so an Optionen sehe.

Früher sind oft Vortex eingesetzt worden. Diese bewegen die Schwebstoffe in einer Kreisströmung, damit sie sich absetzen können. 

Vorteile
• Kann nahezu in jedem System Verwendung finden 
• Gute Schmutzabscheidung 
• Einfache Reinigung 
• Kleiner Wasserwechsel erfolgt bei jeder Reinigung 
• Kann mit einer preiswerten Grobabscheidung wie SIFI oder SIPA nachgerüstet werden.

Nachteile 
• Großer Platzbedarf
• Korrekte Auslegung schwierig
• Große Dimensionen bei hohen Umwälzraten
• Schmutz bleibt mit Wasser in Kontakt bis er abgelassen wird 
• Nur Abscheidung von Teilchen, deren Dichte größer oder kleiner als die des Wassers ist
• Tägliche Reinigung im Sommer 

Zacky hat in seiner Filteranlage eine SIPA eingeplant. Dies ist ein feines Sieb, was von innen mit einem Wasserstrahl gereinigt wird. Das läuft ohne größeren Aufwand und nur der Dreck muss täglich aus dem Vorfilter abgelassen werden.

Zum Einsatz kommen auch oft Bogensiebe, bei denen das Wasser über ein Sieb herunterläuft. Hier kann dann der Dreck direkt in einer Rinne entnommen werden. Aus meiner Sicht der größte Nachteil dabei ist die benötigte Fallhöhe. In einem reinen Schwerkraftfilter also nicht einsetzbar.


----------



## Störamigo (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo,
ich hab mir schon mal was überlegt:
Der Filter hat die Maße L:2m B:1m H:1m
Der Filter wird in 4 teile unterteilt
Ein SIFI einmal Bürsten Patronenfilter und 1000l __ Hel-X
das bild konnt ich nicht einfügen ich hab hochladengeklikt aber es ist nicht aufgetaucht

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Nori (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Versteh ich nicht - die ganze Filterkammer hat 2000 Liter - dann kommen noch Trennwände rein und dann sollen zum Siebfilter, den Patronen und Bürsten auch noch 1000 Liter Plastik reinpassen?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hi,
da hab ich mir schon etwas gutes und efektives ausgedacht
Aber würde auch so ein Filter reichen wie der von Teich Greenhorn?

MfG Olaf


----------



## Nori (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Ich meine du hast entweder ne "0" zuviel oder ein massives Platzproblem im Filter.

Gruß Nori
PS: Wer ist Teichgreenhorn bzw. wo ist sein Filtervorschlag?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo,
da ist keine 0 zu viel, denn 100L wer ja viel zu wenig
Teich Greenhorn ist ein Mitglied im Forum
das Bild: 
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Nori (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Dann hast du ein Platzproblem - 1000 L __ Hel-X benötigen bestimmt 1500 bis 1800 Liter deines Filters - wo sollen den die anderen Medien hin bei nur 2000 Liter Gesamtvolumen (Trennwände auch noch nicht eingerechnet).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Sind 1500-1800L __ Hel-X nicht ein bisschen viel wieviel hast du denn das mit dem Filter kann ich ja noch ändern
oder hast du noch andere Ideen die ich gut verwänden kann es geht auch was anderes als Hel-X?

MfG Olaf


----------



## Nori (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Nein, du verstehst mich nicht - deine 1000 Liter __ Hel-X haben einen Volumenbedarf von ca. 1500 bis 1800 Liter.
Du darfst 1000 Liter Medien nicht gleichsetzen mit 1000 Liter Filtergehäuse.

Wenn du eine Vorfiltrierung (Siebfilter etc.) hast und auch noch Bürsten (braucht es nicht) und Patronen einsetzen willst, dann genügen mit Sicherheit 2 Abteile mit ca. 300 Liter Volumen, in die du je 100 - 150 Liter Hel-X einfüllst - ein Abteil bewegt und eines ruhend.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Achso,
danke ich meine das der Filterteil mit __ Hel-X ein Volumen von 1000L hat 
aber wieviel Hel-X kann ich denn auch 1000L einbringen?
Würde dann der Filter immer noch für den Teich reichen?
MfG Olaf


----------



## Nori (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Ich würde sagen locker - die 2 Tonnen aus deinem Foto haben max je 300 Liter - bis zur Verrohrung also ca. 500 Liter. Du benötigst wesentlich mehr Platz für den Vorfilter und den Patronenfilter.

Wegen der benötigten __ Hel-X Menge: da gibt es ja verschiedene Größen beim Hel-X - ich benutze das Zeug nicht, da können dir andere User bestimmt helfen.
Ich betreibe meinen Filter nur Saisonal (hab nur Goldis) - da dauert das Einlaufen mit Hel-X zu lange - das ist ein Medium für Ganzjahresfilter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Was für ein System würdest du mir denn vorschlagen.


----------



## Nori (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf,
ich hab mir noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht - wenn ich einen Teich mit BA hätte und auch noch Koi halten wollte, dann würde ich in Richtung Trommelfilter tendieren. Ob ich den dann selber bauen wollte glaube ich nicht - da bist du eigentlich ohne Drehbank und Fräse auf Andere angewiesen und sowas mag ich nicht.
Wenn man Koi hält,ist bestimmt ein ganzjähriger Betrieb (auch wenn es im Winter gedrosselt ist) angesagt.
Ob ich bei der Bioabteilung zum __ Hel-X greifen würde weiss ich nicht - ist mit Sicherheit aber wesentlich billiger, als irgendwelche Keramik oder sonstigen Medien mit ähnlich großer oder noch größerer Oberfläche.

Ansonsten ist bei deinen 24.000 Litern bestimmt auch eine Tonnenlösung noch machbar - ist alles eine Frage des Geldes - natürlich hättest du bestimmt einen höheren Wartungsaufwand (hängt auch wieder vom Besatz ab) als mit einem Trommler (der halt richtig ins Geld geht).

Am ökonomischten wird bestimmt ein Siebbogenfilter (für Schwerkraftbetrieb) und ein nachgeschalteter Patronenfilter sein. Ganz ohne Feinfiltrierung (also nur Siebbogenfilter und dann gleich Bioabteilung) würde ich nicht vorschlagen und dann noch ein oder zwei Biokammern (vermutlich mit Hel-X).
Das müsste schon in deiner Filterkammer unterzubringen sein - wenn der Platz ausreicht mach sie doch einen Meter länger - ist bestimmt kein Schaden.
Mach dir auch gleich Gedanken über eine vernünftige Isolierung für den Winter und über eine (begehbare?) Abdeckung.
Als Pumpe kannst dir ja mal die Luftheber-Sachen ansehen vielleicht funktioniert sowas bei dir (ich keine die Lage nicht).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf,
mit SIPA, Patronen und dann möglicherweise noch etwas __ HEL-X könnte es gehen.

Die Filtergröße muss aber auf dein Volumen und deinen Besatz angepasst sein.
2 BA und ein Skimmer münden in die erste Kammer mit der SIPA. (Könnte sein, du brauchst 2 Stück davon, wie Zacky)
Danach dann deine 120 Patronen. Welchen Platz die benötigen solltest du dann mal aufzeichnen.
In der letzten Kammer dann eine Rohrpumpe mit ca. 20m³ Fördermenge.
Davor kannst du noch eine Hel-x Kammer machen, ist aber aus meiner Sicht nich unbedingt nötig.

Täglich ist dann in der SIPA Kammer der Dreck abzulassen. Patronen je nach Besatz alle 2-4 Wochen.


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf....ich nochmal....

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt durch deine letzten Beiträge. Mit welchem Teichvolumen rechnen wir denn jetzt. Am Anfang hattest du etwas von 30-35 qbm gesagt!?

Kannst du bitte nochmal versuchen, denie Skizze für den Filter hochzuladen. Manchmal dauert es ein wenig länger mit dem Hochladen. Das macht die Einschätzung und Aussagemöglichkeit besser. Wie und womit willst du die Kammer bauen? Sind deine Angaben Innen- oder Außenmaße?

Ich komme bei meinem Teich, bei maximaler Größe der Kois und einer maximalen Auslastung von 30-35 Kois im Finale auf eine Helix.Menge von 120-150 l Helix. Wie Nori und Joerg Dir schon gesagt haben und ich auch, ist beim Aufbau mit Siebfilterpatrone die Vorfilterung schon gut. Bürsten bedarf es wirklich nicht mehr. Du hast jetzt ca. 2 qm für den Filter einkalkuliert. Der Platz ist sehr kanpp, kann aber reichen. Je nach Aufbau und mit welchen Materialen. Wenn du jetzt 4 Tonnen a' 300 l (eckig würde ich bevorzugen) nutzen möchtest, kommst du mit dem Platz fast hin. Die 1.Kammer mit Siebpatrone, die 2.Kammer als weitere Feinfilterung ggf. Patronenfilter oder Schaummatten, 3.Kammer 50 l Helix bewegt, 4.Kammer 50 l Helix ruhend.

Mal was Allgemeines zu den einzelnen Filterkammern: Berücksichtige bitte, dass du mind. 10 cm über dem Boden eine Medienauflage einsetzt, damit sich darunter der Schmodder sammeln kann. Hierzu werden meistens solche Lichtstegplatten / Lampengitter benutzt.

Ich denke mit diesem Aufbau kommst du ein ganzes Stück weiter und dein Wasser wird schon sehr sauber sein. Aber alles steht und fällt mit deinem späteren Besatz, den Fütterungen und vieler anderer kleinerer Faktoren, die sich im Laufe der Zeit erst einstellen.

Ich habe Dir hier nochmal meinen Filteraufbau als Bild angehangen. Das ist das Ergebnis und meine jetzige Ausführung nach gut einem Jahr Planung. Ich habe 40 Patronen a' 50cm H - 10 cm x 10 cm Breite. Die Gesamtlänge meiner Filterstrecke sind etwa 4-5 m und haben ein geschätztes Volumen von 3800-4000 l. Nur mal so als Anregung, da wir dann ja etwa die gleiche Teichgröße haben.


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Bei 120 Patronen (Standard 10x10x100 cm) benötigst du gut und gerne eine Kammer mit einem Innenmaß von 1m Breite x 3 m Länge.....


----------



## Störamigo (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo,
ich hab mir mal die Beiträge durchgelesen und muss sagen das ich euch sehr dankbar bin.
Hi Zacky, könntst du mir mal die Maße der Filteranlage in der Skizze geben?
Du hast ja 40 Patronen und hast du auch Kois in deinem Teich oder andere Fische.
Wie viel __ Hel-X bräuchte ich denn für meinen Teich?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Zacky (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf. 

Die Maße kann ich Dir noch nachreichen - kein Problem. Bis morgen reicht es!?

Was Du an Helix benötigst, hängt immer von dem ab, was du an Fisch hast, Größe und Gewicht, Futtermenge etc. Aber so im Groben und Ganzen würde ich schätzen, dass du mit 70 l Helix bei einer Helixkammer auskommen dürftest. Machst du dann doch eher zwei - bewegt und ruhend - schätze ich 50 l je Kammer. Abschließend könnte man das etwas genauer beziffern, wenn du dir einen kompletten Filteraufbau / Filterfolge ausgedacht hast. Ob nun mit oder ohne Patronen, nur Helix 1 oder 2 Kammer, Vorfilterung?

Und ja ich habe auch Kois, aber keine anderen.

Wie schon geschrieben, die Maße folgen dann spätestens morgen.


----------



## Nori (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

@ Olaf:

Bezgl. der Patronen - ich denke ist mit 120 auch "oversized" - die Hälfte täte dicke reichen.
(womit du auch bei 1,5 m Baulänge wärst) dann noch 0,5m für den Vorfilter und 0,5-1m für das __ Hel-X und wir sind bei 3 m. Ich würde auf alle Fälle noch einen abgeschotteten Abteil für die Schieber mit einplanen und auch ausreichend Steckdosen nicht vergessen (Luftpumpe, Tauch-UVC, Pumpe, Licht etc.).


Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

,

ich habe 3 x 203 L grüne Regentonnen. In der ersten 6 x 10 cm Matten unterschiedlicher Körnung. Danach in jeder ca. 40 L 11er __ Hel-X schwebend - ist bereits das Maximum. Als Medienauflage habe ich 50cm Plasteuntersetzer gelocht mit 10er Bohrer. Als Verrohrung HT 70. Normale Gartenablaufhäne, waren bei den Tonnen bei.

Wenn Du viel Hel-X nutzen möchtest, würde ich mehrere IBC vielleicht als Bypass schalten - aber ob dann die Durchströmung noch optimal ist, . Als Vorfilter eher nen Spaltsieb. Die Sipa Spühlarme sollen sich angeblich schnell zusetzten und verstopfen.

Ich hab nur nen doppeltes Fliegegazenetz gespannt welches im Hochsommer 2 x täglich gereinigt werden muss. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe baue ich vielleicht einen Rotator ein, mal sehn. Optimal ist natürlich ein Trommler oder Vlieser.

Heute hätte ich lieber große Kugelhähne für den Ablauf genommen sowie eine 100er Verrohrung.


----------



## Störamigo (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo,
das Bild was Zacky auf Seite 3 reingestellt hat das fand ich richtig gut
Ich werd mir heut nochmal ein paar Skizzen mache. Aber wie das mit dem Bildern reinstellen ist scheck ich nicht denn ich würd euch gern mal meine Ideen zeigen.

MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf,
der Filteraufbau von Zacky ist schon gut durchdacht. 

Wie das mit dem Bildereinstellen geht, findest du hier.

Die SIPA am Anfang fängt die groben Partikel schon gut raus. Das tägliche ablassen des Drecks aus diesem Teil ist aber Pflicht. 

Danach brauchst du eigentlich nur noch die entsprechende Anzahl von Patronen. Pro m³ sollten es ca. 1lfm Patronen sein. 60-80 von 0,5m Länge sollten also ausreichen. 
Die letzte Kammer mit __ Hel-X wäre also nicht zwingend nötig, kann aber ruhend noch gut Schwebstoffe aufnehmen.


----------



## Störamigo (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo,
meine Idee war fast die selbe wie die von Zacky
und ich glaube das ich bei Testpilot(ein mitglied dieses Forums) gesehen hab der eine Aquamax eco 16000 zu einer Trockenaufstellpumpe umfunktioniert hat und da wären meinen Fragen zu:
Ist das überhaupt gut für die Pumpe?
Funktioniert das überhaupt richtig?

MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf,
die Pumpe steht ganz am Ende des Filters. Um zu sagen ob das für dich eine gute Lösung ist, solltest du das vorher, fertig geplant haben. 

Es gibt Pumpen die trocken betrieben werden können, diese gehört dazu.
Sie wird unterhalb des Wasserspiegels aufgestellt und fördert dann.

Sie kostet neu ca. 500€ und fördert mit 170 Watt für dein Volumen zu wenig. 
Es gibt Rohrpumpen, die weniger verbrauchen und mehr fördern.


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hi @all..., Hi Olaf...

Wie versprochen hier jetzt mal die Skizze mit Maßen.

 

Zur Erläuterung meiner Filteranlage. Die komplette Anlage wird mit 17,5 cm Betonschalsteinen gemauert. 

- die Vorfluterkammer / Einlaufkammer hat eine Größe Innen von ca. 75 cm Tiefe x 100 cm Breite x 100 cm Höhe.

- folgend kommt die Siebpatronenkammer Größe Innen, ca. 80 cm Tiefe x 100 cm Breite x 100 cm Höhe. Die Sipa haben je 30 cm Druchmesser und sind mit DN 110 versehen.

- zwischen den Kammern werden keine Rohre als Verbindungen oder Überläufe gebaut, sondern werden hier die Konstruktionsplatten aus dem Sanitär- & Fliesenbereich als Trennwände eingesetzt

- die Patronenfilterkammer hat dann eine Größe Innen von 120 cm Breite x 160 cm Tiefe x 80 cm Höhe. Die Patronen sind 10x10x50 cm auf 50er PVC-Rohr (also innen 50er Lochbohrung). Die Patronenträger selbst sind mit Schraubverbindungen versehen, für leichtere Demontage zwecks Reinigung oder Reparatur.

- es wird nur eine Sipa den Patronenfilter speisen, die zweite Sipa leitet das Wasser in die Helix-Kammern

- hinter dem PF kommt die erste Pumpenkammer Innen 50 cm Tiefe x 120 cm Breite x 100 cm Höhe, die das über den PF gereinigte Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter pumpt. 15000er Eco-Max.

- die 1.Helix-Kammer wird auf Grund der baulichen Gegebenheiten etwa Innen 80 cm x 120 cm, bewegtes Helix auf Medienauflage

- 2. Helixkammer wird dann nur noch Innen 80 cm Tiefe x 100 cm Breite x 100 cm Höhe

- dann wieder zwischen Helix 1 und 2 den Überlauf aus Konstruktionsplatten

- je oben drauf auf die Überläufe kommt ein Edelstahlgitter Lochung 5-8mm, als Überlaufschutz für das Helix

- am Ende der zweiten Filterstrecke Pumpenkammer Innen 50 cm Tiefe x 100 cm Breite x 100 cm Höhe 15000er Eco-Max zzgl. 8000er Pumpe für den Winterbetrieb.


----------



## Störamigo (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo,
danke für die genaue Beschreibung
aber ich weiß noch nicht wo diese riesen Filteranlage hin soll denn der Teich kommt ja auch noch und ich will die Filteranlage eigendlich nicht sehen
MfG Olaf


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hallo Olaf.

Die Anlage ist bei mir recht groß angelegt. Sorry, ich weiß.  Aber wie sieht es denn jetzt bei Dir generell aus mit einer Skizze? Vielleicht kannst du ja die Filteranlage schön unter einem Holzdeck verstecken, welches sich direkt am Teich befindet. So hast du auch kurze Wege vom und zum Becken! Die Anlage muss ja bei Dir nicht ganz so riesig werden.


----------



## Störamigo (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Hi Zacky,

ich könnt die Filteranlage ja direckt an den Wall bauen da wärs am unauffälligsten
aber dann ist vom Garten nicht mehr viel übrig :-D.
Was meint ihr soll ich steile Teichwände machen oder schräge(also jetzt im Teich von den Stufen her) und was wär denn besser für die Fische
MfG Olaf


----------



## Zacky (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie soll der Filter aussehen*

Für einen reinen Koiteich sind steile Uferwände völllig ausreichend. Ist die Frage wie du das gestalten magst? Wenn du Pflanzebenen machst, dann kannst du die einzelnen Stufen einfach senkrecht machen.


----------

